# Nouveau loser



## Black Watch (26 Nov 2005)

Comment trouvez-vous le nouveau loser du PQ? En tk, il a fort a faire pour unir son loser-party, parce que il aime avoir du monde derrière lui. De plus, je me demande ce qu'il faut faire pour lui parler:la ligne ou la queue????


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2005)

voudrais-tu me dire de quoi tu parles?

ça a ni cul ni tête ce que tu as raconté


----------



## Black Watch (26 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> voudrais-tu me dire de quoi tu parles?
> 
> ça a ni cul ni tête ce que tu as raconté


l'élection de Boisclair


----------



## geo (27 Nov 2005)

C'est ça que j'ai dit..
Ya pas de tête et il va se retrouver sur le Cul ... une fois que les radicaux s'appercoivent qu'il sera pas capable de prendre la pression et pas capable de les mener au paradis.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Nov 2005)

On ne puet pas dire "ligne" en regardant M. Boisclair.... ;D


----------



## JAZZman (27 Nov 2005)

Un type qui prenait de la coke pendant qui était ministre de la justice :blotto:... moi je trouve pas ca bin fort...


----------



## Black Watch (27 Nov 2005)

2 poids 2 mesures.Si ça avait été un autre qu'un pécouiste, on l'aurait mis au pilori...Le pq se croit tout permis :threat: :threat: Pour qui ils se prennent...se croire au-dessus de la loi...Boisclair en taule de suite!!!!


----------



## Jungle (27 Nov 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> 2 poids 2 mesures.Si ça avait été un autre qu'un pécouiste, on l'aurait mis au pilori...Le pq se croit tout permis :threat: :threat: Pour qui ils se prennent...se croire au-dessus de la loi...Boisclair en taule de suite!!!!


Bienvenue dans la République Socialiste du Péquistan, l'asile où les patients sont en charge !!!  ;D


----------



## geo (27 Nov 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> 2 poids 2 mesures.Si ÃƒÆ’ §a avait ÃƒÆ’©tÃƒÆ’© un autre qu'un pÃƒÆ’©couiste, on l'aurait mis au pilori...Le pq se croit tout permis :threat: :threat: Pour qui ils se prennent...se croire au-dessus de la loi...Boisclair en taule de suite!!!!


BW si vous avez l'intention de petter une coche - SVP le faire ailleurs.
On n'est pas obligé d'écouter ou respecter l'individu
mais on est quand même une démocracie et it a été élue par les membres de son parti... une fois qu'il prouve son manque d'impatience et son manque de vision - il sera la cause d'un manque d'intérêt des membres - et on en sera plus gagnant


----------



## JAZZman (27 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> ...mais on est quand même une démocracie et it a été élue par les membres de son parti...



On est même pas sur si les membres de son parti sont des êtres humains ou si sont pas des plantes ou des chiens


----------



## MdB (27 Nov 2005)

SVP, mettre la clé dans la porte de cette discussion, ça tout simplement pas d'allure et ça amène rien ÃƒÂ  Army.ca.


----------



## Black Watch (27 Nov 2005)

je suis désolé si j'ai l'air de peter ma coche, mais je veux savoir ce que mes confrères pensent de cet événement.


----------



## Jungle (27 Nov 2005)

MdB a raison, alors j'ai transféré le topic dans cette section. Pas question de le barrer par contre, je crois qu'il est important de pouvoir discuter d'un politicien qui peut potentiellement devenir premier-ministre d'une province. C'est un inconvénient de la vie publique...


----------



## MdB (28 Nov 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Pas question de le barrer par contre, je crois qu'il est important de pouvoir discuter d'un politicien qui peut potentiellement devenir premier-ministre d'une province.





			
				Black Watch said:
			
		

> En tk, il a fort a faire pour unir son loser-party, parce que il aime avoir du monde derrière lui. De plus, je me demande ce qu'il faut faire pour lui parler:la ligne ou la queue????



C'est ça que vous appelez une discussion?


----------



## Jungle (28 Nov 2005)

MdB said:
			
		

> C'est ça que vous appelez une discussion?


J'ai trouvé que la farce sur comment faire pour lui parler était bonne...   ;D 
Pour le reste, c'est une discussion normale; un peu partout on critique les libéraux (fédéraux et provinciaux), on traite Chrétien de toutes sortes de noms, on attaque les conservateurs, mais le PQ serait "pas-touche" ici ?? Non merci...


----------



## 1R22eR (28 Nov 2005)

Hé Hé !! Jungle je suis de ton coté lol Commment dire.. toujours la pour planter ces idiot lÃƒÂ  !!!


----------



## MdB (29 Nov 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Pour le reste, c'est une discussion normale; un peu partout on critique les libéraux (fédéraux et provinciaux), on traite Chrétien de toutes sortes de noms, on attaque les conservateurs, mais le PQ serait "pas-touche" ici ?? Non merci...



Je dis pas du tout qu'il ne faut pas toucher au PQ. Mais je traite pas Chrétien de putain d'imbécile même si je le pense. Ça n'a pas sa place ici parce que ça dit rien pantoute, sauf une opinion personnelle, ça fait pas avancer quoi que ce soit.

Ça vire trop facilement dans le bashing et ça finit toujours par un lock... Pourquoi pas dire que Paul Martin est un corrompu et POURQUOI surtout, pas seulement dire que les politiciens sont tous des croches juste pour le plaisir d'exprimer sa frustration. Pourquoi ne pas dire pourquoi et aller plus au fond des choses, pourquoi ne pas dépasser le genre d'opinions bêtes et méchantes que certains médias nous véhiculent seulement pour faire la nouvelle et avoir des cotes d'écoute??

Si on dit que le PQ est perdant, dites donc au moins pourquoi, avec des faits et pas seulement des opinions du genre, les séparatistes c'est toutes des imbéciles qui rêvent en couleurs le Canada les laissera pas faire ils vont envoyer l'armée au Québec, bla bla bla (et bien sûr, le tout sans virgule, ni ponctuation).


----------



## Jungle (29 Nov 2005)

MdB said:
			
		

> Mais je traite pas Chrétien de putain d'imbécile même si je le pense.


Hé bien, tu viens de le dire...  


> Si on dit que le PQ est perdant, dites donc au moins pourquoi, avec des faits et pas seulement des opinions du genre, les séparatistes c'est toutes des imbéciles qui rêvent en couleurs le Canada les laissera pas faire ils vont envoyer l'armée au Québec, bla bla bla (et bien sûr, le tout sans virgule, ni ponctuation).


Bon, voici ce que je pense du mouvement séparatiste: Ce mouvement en est au stade de l'adolescence... je m'explique: les séparatistes Québécois prennent un plaisir fou ÃƒÂ  se rebeller contre l'autorité, en élisant un chef de parti qui a commis un acte criminel alors qu'il était ministre... un chef précédent, le fondateur du PQ, a tué une personne alors qu'il conduisait en état d'ébriété; un autre acte criminel... mais les supporteurs du PQ continuent ÃƒÂ  banaliser ces actes criminels. Il devient difficile de dire ÃƒÂ  nos enfants de ne pas consommer de drogues, surtout dures, lorsque ce genre d'exemple est exposé sur la place publique.
Les Québécois ont élu le parti Libéral provincial suite ÃƒÂ  une campagne durant laquelle Charest promettait un ménage dans la fonction publique, dans les finances et dans le système de santé. Alors même que ces réformes étaient sur le point de prendre forme, les syndicats se sont opposés au gouvt et les problèmes ont commencé. C'est ÃƒÂ  croire que les Québécois ont de la difficulté ÃƒÂ  se faire une idée eux-mêmes: si les électeurs voulaient donner une chance aux libéraux, ils auraient dû dire aux syndicats d'attendre 2 ans avant de contester; mais ils ont choisi d'embarquer dans le jeu des syndicats immédiatement, alors nous nous retrouvons dans une impasse politique...
Finalement, je crois que le mouvement séparatiste ne sortira jamais de cet état: c'est l'adolescence permanente !!!


----------



## MdB (29 Nov 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Hé bien, tu viens de le dire...



La rhétorique, c'est cool! 8)



			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> Bon, voici ce que je pense du mouvement séparatiste: Ce mouvement en est au stade de l'adolescence... je m'explique: les séparatistes Québécois prennent un plaisir fou ÃƒÂ  se rebeller contre l'autorité, en élisant un chef de parti qui a commis un acte criminel alors qu'il était ministre... un chef précédent, le fondateur du PQ, a tué une personne alors qu'il conduisait en état d'ébriété; un autre acte criminel... mais les supporteurs du PQ continuent ÃƒÂ  banaliser ces actes criminels. Il devient difficile de dire ÃƒÂ  nos enfants de ne pas consommer de drogues, surtout dures, lorsque ce genre d'exemple est exposé sur la place publique.



Pour l'accident, j'avoue que je savais pas ça.

En même temps, c'est quand même rare que les jeunes prennent exemplent sur les politiciens, ya plein de chanteurs(euses) qui font pire encore que prendre une ligne...

Je trouve que le traitement du cas  «cocaÃƒÂ¯ne » d'André Boisclair n'était pas suffisant, il aurait dû dissiper tout doute dès le début, comme ça il aurait eu la paix pour vrai. Il faut dire aussi que consommer quelques fois une drogue dure ne fait pas de lui un politicien moins compétent, ni un psychopathe ou un criminel dangereux. Par contre, c'est pas très responsable. Aussi, ayant fait la déclaration des substances prises aux FC, on est pas condamné pour autant bien qu'on ait avoué avoir pris une substance illégale, pas plus que Boisclair (ÃƒÂ  remarquer que je n'ai pas pris de drogues fortes, cependant, il doit arriver bien souvent que des aspirants aient pris de la mescaline, des champignons magiques ou du LSD).



			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> C'est ÃƒÂ  croire que les Québécois ont de la difficulté ÃƒÂ  se faire une idée eux-mêmes [...]
> 
> Finalement, je crois que le mouvement séparatiste ne sortira jamais de cet état: c'est l'adolescence permanente !!!



Le Québec et le Canada sont encore des peuples jeunes, adolescents. La culture politique est encore peu développé au Québec, c'est pour ça que l'opinion publique est facilement malléable. On ne remet pas suffisamment en question ce qu'on nous présente, que ça viennent d'un politicien, du gouvernement ou des médias. Le Québec s'est éveillé seulement dans les années 1960, c'est très court 40 ans pour faire toutes la progressions qu'on a fait. Il reste encore beaucoup ÃƒÂ  faire et beaucoup ÃƒÂ  comprendre, voire mûrir.

Aussi, par rapport au mouvement séparatiste, il faut dire que c'est vraiment, vraiment un enjeux plus que politique, c'est social, culturel et même émotionel (peut-être pas un enjeux, mais une perception ÃƒÂ  tout le moins).

Quant on critique les séparatistes, je trouve qu'on ne regarde pas beaucoup les fédéralistes (même si j'aime pas le mot en soit). Ils n'ont pas fait de gros efforts depuis 1995 pour unir le Canada, ÃƒÂ  part de contraindre le Québec, avec la fameuse Loi sur la clarté référendaire et d'essayer vainement et ÃƒÂ  tort de mettre des drapeaux au Québec en pensant que ça rapprocherait le Québec du Canada. Il est où le débat sur la constitution et la confédération (qui n'en n'est pas une)? Ils sont où tous ces efforts qu'on jurait de faire au lendemain du référendum de 1995? Il serait temps que les fédéralistes fassent autant d'effort que le mouvement séparatiste, peut-être qu'on aurait un Canada plus uni.

PS: merci Jungle pour la conversation  .


----------



## Jungle (29 Nov 2005)

MdB said:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est quand même rare que les jeunes prennent exemplent sur les politiciens, ya plein de chanteurs(euses) qui font pire encore que prendre une ligne...


Ce n'est pas tellement l'influence directe des politiciens sur les jeunes, mais plutot le résultat des discussions familiales autour de la table du souper: si les parents disent que "une petite ligne, c'est pas si grave" devant leur rejeton de 10 ans... Après tout, les parents discutent rarement des habitudes de vie des Black-Eyed-Peas au souper, mais le cas Boisclair a été dissecté de long en large. 
Une jolie fille qui avait un contrat de mannequin avec une grande compagnie de mode Européenne a perdu son emploi, parce-qu'elle a avoué avoir consommé de la cocaÃƒÂ¯ne. Cette compagnie supporte un mouvement anti-drogue, alors elle craignait la perte de sa crédibilité. Un mannequin... qui n'a aucune décision importante ÃƒÂ  prendre. Et nous sommes prêts ÃƒÂ  élire un premier-ministre qui a avoué avoir consomé pendant qu'il détenait un poste de ministre ?? Combien les gouvernementsFédéral et Provinciaux investissent-t-ils dans la lutte contre la drogue ?? C'est complètement irrationnel.



> Aussi, ayant fait la déclaration des substances prises aux FC, on est pas condamné pour autant bien qu'on ait avoué avoir pris une substance illégale, pas plus que Boisclair (ÃƒÂ  remarquer que je n'ai pas pris de drogues fortes, cependant, il doit arriver bien souvent que des aspirants aient pris de la mescaline, des champignons magiques ou du LSD).



C'est exactement mon point: si la consomation est arrivée avant l'application pour les FC (erreur de jeunesse ??), il est raisonnable d'en faire abstraction si certaines conditions sont rencontrées. Par contre, si un Militaire déclare (ou se fait prendre ÃƒÂ ) consommer alors qu'il fait partie des FC, le résultat ne sera pas le même... VoilÃƒÂ  le problème avec Boisclair: il a consommé alors qu'il était élu !!! Ceci aurait dû être pris beaucoup plus au sérieux pour cette raison.




> Aussi, par rapport au mouvement séparatiste, il faut dire que c'est vraiment, vraiment un enjeux plus que politique, c'est social, culturel et même émotionel (peut-être pas un enjeux, mais une perception ÃƒÂ  tout le moins).



C'est ce que je dis: les adolescents prennent souvent des décisions sur le coup des émotions, alors que les adultes ont généralement tendance ÃƒÂ  être plus rationnels. Les Québécois devraient prendre une approche plus rationnelle et réaliser que nous sommes très bien dans notre situation actuelle. Il est important aussi de réaliser que le Canada, dans sa forme actuelle, appartient ÃƒÂ  tous les Canadiens. Ce qui veut dire que l'éclatement de la confédération devrait se faire après un oui pan-canadien. N'oublie pas qu'une déclaration unilatérale d'indépendance ne passe pas le test avec la communauté internationale, et c'était l'intention de Parizeau d'en faire une au lendemain d'un oui en 1995. Pas très démocratique comme procédure, alors que la question portait sur le pouvoir de négotier avec le fédéral. De lÃƒÂ , la loi sur la clarté référendaire...
Finalement, les séparatistes ont affirmé que le territoire du Québec est indivisible; pourquoi le Canada serait-il divisible ??


----------



## Infanteer (29 Nov 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Finalement, les séparatistes ont affirmé que le territoire du Québec est indivisible; pourquoi le Canada serait-il divisible ??



+1


----------



## JeMeSouviens (30 Nov 2005)

Je ne tiens pas trop ÃƒÂ  me mêler ÃƒÂ  cela, mais je veux ajouter 2 petites choses:

1) Tous les séparatistes ne sont pas péquistes. Beaucoup d'indépendantistes convaincus se dissocient du PQ pour plusieurs raisons, dont certaines mentionnées sur ce forum. D'ailleurs je commence même ÃƒÂ  penser que plusieurs péquistes ne sont pas séparatistes.

2) Le Canada N'EST PAS une CONfédération. Il en est même extrêmement loin. C'est une fédération centralisée. La question est de savoir si cela est bien ou non, mais certainement pas d'essayer de prouver que c'est une confédération du style Union Européenne.


----------



## Black Watch (30 Nov 2005)

JeMeSouviens said:
			
		

> Je ne tiens pas trop ÃƒÂ  me mêler ÃƒÂ  cela, mais je veux ajouter 2 petites choses:
> 
> 1) Tous les séparatistes ne sont pas péquistes. Beaucoup d'indépendantistes convaincus se dissocient du PQ pour plusieurs raisons, dont certaines mentionnées sur ce forum. D'ailleurs je commence même ÃƒÂ  penser que plusieurs péquistes ne sont pas séparatistes.
> 
> 2) Le Canada N'EST PAS une CONfédération. Il en est même extrêmement loin. C'est une fédération centralisée. La question est de savoir si cela est bien ou non, mais certainement pas d'essayer de prouver que c'est une confédération du style Union Européenne.


Tu es souverainiste?


----------



## JeMeSouviens (4 Dec 2005)

Je suis réaliste.

Pas besoin d'être séparatiste/fédéraliste ou quoique ce soit pour faire les 2 remarques que j'ai faites.


----------



## Sehrus (16 Dec 2005)

Je suis partiellement d'accord avec la jungle... en vrai son opinion est très semblable a la mienne.

Cependant, je commence a avoir l'impression que la souverainete du quebec n'est vraiment plus qu'une question de temps. J'ai 23 ans et la grosse majorité des gens que je connais au quebec (mes amis avec lesquels jai grandit et aller a l'école etc) sont séparatistes. Les nouvelles generations le sont de plus en plus et les syndicats donne la bonne pression a la bonne place... ils réussissent vraiment a faire passer le gouvernement libéral pour ds imbeciles.

J'ai toujours considéré le PQ comme etant le pire parti politique qui existe, et ca me depasse de voir que les gens leur confirait un pays... !!!

Mais bon... si le Quebec devient souverain, les autochtones vont vouloir rester avec le canada... A mon avis le Quebec va se retrouver decoupé en petits morceaux.

Moi je ne sais pas... je ne veux pas de ce quebec... et je ne voudrait pas non rester au canada si le quebec se separe...

 ???

un pays chaud serait p-e la solution   :


----------



## Black Watch (16 Dec 2005)

vive la Micronésie libre!


----------



## geo (18 Dec 2005)

Sehrus said:
			
		

> Je suis partiellement d'accord avec la jungle... en vrai son opinion est trÃƒÆ’ ¨s semblable a la mienne.
> 
> Cependant, je commence a avoir l'impression que la souverainete du quebec n'est vraiment plus qu'une question de temps. J'ai 23 ans et la grosse majoritÃƒÆ’© des gens que je connais au quebec (mes amis avec lesquels jai grandit et aller a l'ÃƒÆ’©cole etc) sont sÃƒÆ’©paratistes. Les nouvelles generations le sont de plus en plus et les syndicats donne la bonne pression a la bonne place... ils rÃƒÆ’©ussissent vraiment a faire passer le gouvernement libÃƒÆ’©ral pour ds imbeciles.



Les jeunes le sont de plus en plus? (das dans me slivres)

ET les ainées le sont de moins en moin..... plus ça change, plus c'est pareille.


----------



## Jungle (21 Dec 2005)

Voici un site très intéressant: http://www.bloquequebecois.org/  8)


----------



## JAZZman (21 Dec 2005)

WOW :blotto: Ca m'a pris 1 bonne minute avant de comprendre que c'était une parodis 

Vraiment très bien fait ce site


----------



## Black Watch (23 Dec 2005)

3 mots: MA LA DE


----------



## Collin.t (11 Apr 2006)

Sujet ramené à la vie 

Je déteste vraiment comment le monde abordent le sujet.

Mon opinion est que le Québec est présentement un gros boulet attaché à la cheville du Canada et nuit à la progression du pays, mais c'est aussi de même pour le Québec. Je crois que le probléme est dans la nature centralisé de notre pays.

Oui je suis séparatiste mais pas pour une Nation indépendante à 100%, j'aime beaucoup le modèle de l'union européenne. Pourquoi pas l'union canadienne. Le Québec n'est pas la seule province voulant ce séparer après tout.

Il est important de trouver les points qui unissent les provinces ensemble, comme les désirs de maintient de la paix, progression social, aide humanitaire, démocracie, et j'en passe.

Le Canada et le Québec actuels me désolent mais je ne pourrais pas vivre sans l'un ou l'autre. Alors moi je voterais pour une séparation dans le but d'améliorer la coopération.


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2006)

Bon..... tu cherche à te séparer pour faire partie d'un union?

Quand on regarde l'Europe on voit nombreux pays (qui ont souvent fait la guerre contre l'un ou l'autre) qui cherchent à se joindre, éliminer les frontières, une chambre des communes (supérieur aux assemblés nationales) une monaie, , etc, etc.......

Et le Quebec cherche à se séparer?..... qu'es-ce que l'Europe a appris que le Quebec doit encore apprendre?

Tu blagues?


----------



## Collin.t (11 Apr 2006)

ya pas de pouvoir central pour l'union européene, voila la différence

Par exemple prend nos confrère du sud, Washington a très peu de pouvoir face aux États, puis la création de nouveaux pouvoir va toujours directement aux États


----------



## Jungle (11 Apr 2006)

Collin.T said:
			
		

> ya pas de pouvoir central pour l'union européene, voila la différence


Pas encore... mais le jour où ils s'entendront sur une constitution, il y en aura forcément un. Sinon, comment ils peuvent enforcer cette constitution ??
Je ne comprends pas non plus comment on pourrait se séparer pour mieux s'unir ?!?!?! Ahh, je comprends... c'est comme les couples d'assistés sociaux qui déclarent une séparation pour recevoir 2 chèques !!!


----------



## Collin.t (11 Apr 2006)

un autre point, quand je parles de séparation je ne parle pas strictement de séparation du Québec mais j'entend aussi bien la séparation de chacune des provinces, donc je ne suis pas entreint de faire de la partisanerie, en fait je devrais plutot dire que je souhaite pour une re-structuration du gouvernement où chaque province possède plus de pouvoir.

Pour ce qui est de l'union européenne il n'y aura pas de pouvoir central, l'union n'est seulement là pour l'avantage de chacun des pays membres, comme une monnaie commune, un désir pour la démocracie commune, des lois agricoles commune, ne pas avoir besoin de passeport pour passer les douanes etc etc.

Le but de l'Union européene est de faire prospérer les citoyens de chaque pays membres, donc chaque pays conservent une volonté d'action et le pouvoir de gestion de leurs affaires, mais comme l'union est logique (l'union fait la force) tout les pays ont un désir de travailler dans une direction commune.

Donc oui une séparation pour une meilleur union est possible.

En passant voici une page très interessante à lire: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_union
ainsi que: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source

la page sur l'Open source est interessant au niveau de la philosophie du modèle donc va falloir utiliser un peu de cervelle pour tirer les parallèlles avec la politique.

p.s. désolé si mon français est pleins d'erreur


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2006)

Collin.T said:
			
		

> ya pas de pouvoir central pour l'union européene, voila la différence


quand c'est Bruxelles qui controle la devise (Euro), tu dois croire qu'il y a un centre qui controle les extrémités


----------



## MdB (11 Apr 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> quand c'est Bruxelles qui controle la devise (Euro), tu dois croire qu'il y a un centre qui controle les extrémités



La monnaie européenne est pour concurrencer la monnaie américaine. Elle donne un pouvoir économique. Alors, cette union est très profitable.



			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas non plus comment on pourrait se séparer pour mieux s'unir ?!?!?!



Au Canada, avant la 2e Guerre mondiale, les impôts fédéraux et provinciaux étaient à peu près nulles. Il y avait aussi une grande autonomie. Puis, entre 1945 et 1975, le fédéral a pris de plus en plus de responsabilités et de place au détriment de l'autonomie des provinces. En autre, en empiétant grandement sur les fameuses compétences provinciales. Tellement, qu'aujourd'hui on se retrouve avec une union qui tient beaucoup plus de la fédération que de la confédération. Prenons deux exemples pour faire une comparaison, les États-Unis et l'Allemagne. Ces deux pays sont des fédérations, de vraies fédérations. Chacun des états/länder a ses compétences et ses droits de perceptions. Un exemple simple, c'est que la Californie est très progressiste en économie d'énergie (et passe des lois obligeant les fabriquants à rencontrer des normes strictes) et ne permet pas la peine de mort, alors que les autres états ont une moyenne de consommation d'énergie beaucoup plus élevée (50% de plus) et la Floride et le Texas permettent encore la peine de mort. D'autre part, en Allemagne, la perception d'impôts et la redistribution de l'argent vers les länder moins riche ne passe pas par le gouvernement fédéral, mais va directement aux länder concernés. Imaginez maintenant un système de redistribution de l'impôt qui ne passerait pas par le fédéral, ouch!

Je suis tout à fait pour l'autonomie des provinces. Cependant, le fédéral prend les provinces en otage en gardant l'argent et les oblige à faire des deals, toute une confédération... Mettons que je comprends les gens qui disent que le fédéral ne comprendra que lorsque la «confédération canadienne» aura éclatée pour la refaire à neuf. D'autres veulent poursuivre à l'intérieur de ce système pour améliorer son état de confédération. J'hésite encore entre les deux. Le fédéral est mauditement bocké de ce côté. Je les sens tellement dans leur torpeur qu'une séparation puis une reformation des provinces pourraient seulement les shaker assez pour provoquer une volonté politique suffisament forte pour mettre un vrai effort de refonte de la confédération.


----------



## Collin.t (12 Apr 2006)

amen


----------



## MdB (12 Apr 2006)

Collin.T said:
			
		

> amen



HAHAHAHA... ;D


----------



## Jungle (12 Apr 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> Au Canada, avant la 2e Guerre mondiale, les impôts fédéraux et provinciaux étaient à peu près nulles.


Oui, et les services publics aussi...


			
				MdB said:
			
		

> Il y avait aussi une grande autonomie. Puis, entre 1945 et 1975, le fédéral a pris de plus en plus de responsabilités et de place au détriment de l'autonomie des provinces.


Quand la population demande de plus en plus de programmes sociaux, les coûts rattachés à ceux-ci doivent venir de la population, sous forme d'impôts; de plus il est normal que le fédéral ait regard sur les programmes provinciaux: si les provinces avaient des programmes d'éducation coordonnés, mes enfants n'auraient pas de problèmes lors d'un changement de province, ce qui est le cas actuellement...  . 
Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie des provinces: à ce que je sache, chacune de celles-ci a son propre parlement, son gouvernement élu, perçoit ses propres impôts et gère ses propres programmes. Le fédéral a ses propres programmes pan-Canadiens, et agit en tant que gestionnaire et arbitre dans les affaires inter-provinciales. Je ne crois pas qu'en Allemagne, les länders réussissent à être toujours en accord sans arbitrage du fédéral... d'ailleurs, si ton niveau de connaissances sur l'Allemegne est aussi approfondi que celui de la peine de mort aux É-U...  : 
En référence à la peine de mort, ou plutot l'absence de celle-ci, en Californie: je ne sais pas où tu as pris ces informations, mais Stanley "Tookie" Williams a été exécuté dans une prison de l'état:


> After exhausting all forms of appeal, Williams was executed by lethal injection at San Quentin State Prison, California, on December 13, 2005.


Trouvé ici: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Williams#Execution
Assure-toi donc d'avoir des informations correctes... 

Il y a beaucoup de désinformation de la part du mouvement souverainiste. Ils essaient d'accroître le niveau de support en affirmant que le fédéral ignore les provinces, et que le déséquilibre fiscal est une tragédie Québécoise; ceci est faux: le Québec est gagnant dans la confédération.
L'écosse a atteint un statut semblable à celui du Québec il y a quelques années: son propre parlement, son gouvernement élu, elle perçoit ses propres impôts et gère ses propres programmes. Ils considèrent que ceci était l'émancipation du peuple Écossais; nous avons tout cela depuis déjà longtemps...


----------



## geo (12 Apr 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> La monnaie européenne est pour concurrencer la monnaie américaine. Elle donne un pouvoir économique. Alors, cette union est très profitable.


mais c'est pas un pays individuel qui contrôle la monaie ou le fisc....
les pays qui offraient des subventions à leurs fermiers ou des industries "protégés" ont reçu des instructions très spécifique de cesser toutes ces mesures...... un union qui est profitable mais à un prix.
Une fois de nouveau - quelle est la différence avec ce que l'on a déjà.


----------



## MdB (13 Apr 2006)

Jungle said:
			
		

> En référence à la peine de mort, ou plutot l'absence de celle-ci, en Californie: je ne sais pas où tu as pris ces informations, mais Stanley "Tookie" Williams a été exécuté dans une prison de l'état:
> Assure-toi donc d'avoir des informations correctes...



Je reconnais mon erreur. Cependant, c'était pour exemplifier la situation de grandes différences entre les États.



			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup de désinformation de la part du mouvement souverainiste. Ils essaient d'accroître le niveau de support en affirmant que le fédéral ignore les provinces, et que le déséquilibre fiscal est une tragédie Québécoise; ceci est faux: le Québec est gagnant dans la confédération.



Depuis quelques mois, l'Ontario veut que ce soit une tragédie ontarienne et l'Alberta aussi, mais dans le sens inverse. Enfin, le Canada est une grande tragi-comédie... (un petite farce )

Des représentants des provinces australiennes sont à la réunion du Conseil de la fédération. J'aimerais bien connaître leur mode de fonctionnement en Australie.


----------



## Jungle (13 Apr 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> Depuis quelques mois, l'Ontario veut que ce soit une tragédie ontarienne et l'Alberta aussi, mais dans le sens inverse. Enfin, le Canada est une grande tragi-comédie... (un petite farce )


L'Ontario et l'Alberta ont raison de protester: elles sont deux des provinces qui paient pour faire partie de la Confédération, donc elles sont les vraies perdantes.
Et si tu trouves que le Canada est une farce, attends de voyager un peu... vers les destinations moins touristiques où on a tendance à se rendre. À moins que tu sois dans un métier qui ne se déploie que dans les endroits comme Mirage...  :


----------



## Collin.t (13 Apr 2006)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Et si tu trouves que le Canada est une farce, attends de voyager un peu... vers les destinations moins touristiques où on a tendance à se rendre.



Pourquoi se comparer aux plus petits au lieux de toujours vouloir pousser pour l'excellence  

Sa serait comme dire qu'on a pas a s'entrainer vu qu'il y a des gens plus obèses que nous


----------



## MdB (13 Apr 2006)

Jungle said:
			
		

> L'Ontario et l'Alberta ont raison de protester: elles sont deux des provinces qui paient pour faire partie de la Confédération, donc elles sont les vraies perdantes.



C'est pour ça qu'il y a la péréquation, pour redistribuer l'argent des provinces les plus riches vers les provinces les plus pauvres. Elles peuvent pas donner et recevoir autant si le principe est de redistribuer l'argent de façon à réduire l'équart des revenus entre les province.



			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> Et si tu trouves que le Canada est une farce, attends de voyager un peu... vers les destinations moins touristiques où on a tendance à se rendre.



Est-ce que j'ai dit que le Canada est une farce? Non.



			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> À moins que tu sois dans un métier qui ne se déploie que dans les endroits comme Mirage...  :



Je serai officier d'infanterie. Merci de ne pas douter et surtout de ne pas douter de ma bonne volonté.


----------



## Jungle (14 Apr 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> C'est pour ça qu'il y a la péréquation, pour redistribuer l'argent des provinces les plus riches vers les provinces les plus pauvres. Elles peuvent pas donner et recevoir autant si le principe est de redistribuer l'argent de façon à réduire l'équart des revenus entre les province.


Ce système fonctionne bien lorsque tous les joueurs font des efforts semblables de gestion des ressources; ce n'est pas le cas actuellement. Pendant que l'Alberta nous présentait son 13e budget balancé d'affilée, le Québec n'est pas en mesure d'en avoir un seul; même le Nouveau Brunswick fait mieux que le Québec dans ce domaine... Au lieu de chiâler contre le fédéral, pourquoi on ne commence pas par faire nos devoirs et faire une gestion plus conservatrice de nos ressources (pas seulement naturelles) ?? Lorsque le Québec sera vraiment prospère, il pourra demander des autre provinces des efforts semblables; à ce moment-là, le Québec paiera pour être dans la confédération, et il pourra critiquer le calcul de péréquation. 



			
				MdB said:
			
		

> Est-ce que j'ai dit que le Canada est une farce? Non.


J'étais pourtant certain que c'est ce que tu voulais dire ici:


> Quote from: MdB on Yesterday at 11:50:14
> Depuis quelques mois, l'Ontario veut que ce soit une tragédie ontarienne et l'Alberta aussi, mais dans le sens inverse. Enfin, le Canada est une grande tragi-comédie... (un petite farce )


Mais OK, j'ai peut-être mal interprété... j'espère que lorsque (si ?? ) tu seras Officier un jour, tes subordonnés te prendront aussi au sérieux que tu sembles prendre ton pays. 



			
				MdB said:
			
		

> Je serai officier d'infanterie. Merci de ne pas douter et surtout de ne pas douter de ma bonne volonté.


Félicitations pour ton choix de carrière... Tu essaies de devenir Officier d'Infanterie !!! Petite nuance, car le taux d'échecs est assez élevé jusqu'à la PH IV. Je ne doute pas de ta volonté de réussir, mais je me dois de douter de tes capacités de Leader... c'est dans la nature de la bête !!!  
Bonne chance... et qui sait, on se croisera peut-être un jour  8)


----------



## Black Watch (14 Apr 2006)

wow!!!ça vole bas


----------



## 1R22eR (18 Apr 2006)

Lol hostilité via militaire du rang et wannabe officer si bien sur il réussis... désolé pou ce que je vais dire mais.. pas un autre emmerdeur lol pour ceux qui le prenne au sérieux c est une farce rempli de sarcasme!!! ;D


----------



## Evildef (30 Apr 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> 2 poids 2 mesures.Si ça avait été un autre qu'un pécouiste, on l'aurait mis au pilori...Le pq se croit tout permis :threat: :threat: Pour qui ils se prennent...se croire au-dessus de la loi...Boisclair en taule de suite!!!!



Prendre de la Cocaine n'est pas illégal en passant.


----------



## geo (30 Apr 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Prendre de la Cocaine n'est pas illégal en passant.


pas illégal?.... dans quelle pays?
Essaie donc te faire prendre dans les FC avec de la coco pour voir ce qui va se passer....


----------

